# Reds are getting busy!



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I am sitting in my living room watching TV and watching my reds GET BUSY. It sucks to because I have to tear their tank down tomorrow to move on Friday. Oh well. They will do it again when I get to Florida. You guys should see the colors on the male, he is black as hell right now. He looks awesome!!!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thats awsome but it sucks you have to move them. by the way why are you tearing it down so early? why dont you do it at the last minute? I'm not too good with us borders


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I am loading everything into the truck on Thursday and their tank has to go between the two couches that are one of the first things to go on the truck.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

gotcha. goodluck !


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I wish mine would do it. Your lucky.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

where you from dom I'll send you some of my water


----------

